# 2 Of The Happiest Days Of My Life



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

The happiest day of my life was purchasing my new outback. The white cabinets were out of this world. After having the trailer for 3 seasons we got rid of the piece of junk. The tailer's slide out failed every time we went on a long vacation. We had so many problems after the first outing I thought my husband was going to leave it on the side of the road. Moral of the story is don't let the pretty looks fool you. The second happiest day of my life was when we traded it in for another unit that is not made my keystone!!!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry you had some many problems. We have had no major issues with our 26RS for 3 seasons now, and doesn't look like we will. Good luck with your new trailer.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CHERYLLR said:


> The happiest day of my life was purchasing my new outback.


I like my Outback, and all, but if I made that comment my DW would smack me!








Maybe that was just artistic license to set the stage!

In any case, CHERYLLR, sorry your Outback experience did not work out better for you.
Good luck with your SOB!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What trailer do you have now? Your signature still reflects an Outback.

I didn't even like the looks and white cabinets in the Outback when I first started looking. The looks grew on me as I became more impressed with the quality and value compared to other similiarly priced trailers. After camping in it 5 times this first season I am glad with my decision.

I've had many happy days in my life. I enjoyed picking up my Outback but having to drive 2+ hours each way and go through a three hour delivery and hitch set up does not qualify for my happy list.


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

I guess with anything you get a bad taste in your mouth you don't really go back for a second taste.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry you had a bad experence with the Outback and I hope you have much better luck with the new camper.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

So, your point is????????


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CHERYLLR said:


> The happiest day of my life was purchasing my new outback. The white cabinets were out of this world. After having the trailer for 3 seasons we got rid of the piece of junk. The tailer's slide out failed every time we went on a long vacation. We had so many problems after the first outing I thought my husband was going to leave it on the side of the road. Moral of the story is don't let the pretty looks fool you. The second happiest day of my life was when we traded it in for another unit that is not made my keystone!!!!!!


Sorry you had so much trouble with your Outback.

Hopefully your new unit will be better for you. With any luck it is not a Forest River product......I looked at a brand new unit from them before we settled on the OB, and there were so many things wrong with it from factory, it was a no brainer for us.

Did you give Keystone and the dealer a chance to make it right, or just pass it off as a piece of junk and moved on??

Steve


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

The dealer corrected everything that was wrong. Just couldn't trust it. We love to camp and we needed a trailer we could rely on.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what do you have now?

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad to see you didn't give up on camping and still enjoying the great outdoors.

Good luck with your new camper.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You will be happy to know there is a forum you can now go to it is call RV.net 
Later


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, I don't quite get the "bash and run" quote we get on occasion around here. Just about anybody that knows their trailer's mechanicals and systems well knows that all trailers of any brand within a given price category have pretty equivalent quality levels. That's because, for the most part, the construction and components from different brands are very similiar.

That being said, I hope Cheryl has a better experience with her new rig than her old.

Chet.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sorry you didn't like the Outback. I WAS going to ask which roadside did you leave it on? (I was going to go get it and add it to the one I like so much so it could have company.) Instead my neighbor is waiting for Lakeshore to deliver his 23KRS this weekend.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunately as we all know, every brand can have its problems. Even the big car manufacturers build a lemon now and then. I hope you like your new trailer better than the old one.

Where ya been the last 26 months?

Enjoy camping









John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> You will be happy to know there is a forum you can now go to it is call RV.net
> Later


Very funny.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

This thread is starting to sound like that "other" forum. CHERYLLR has a right to be dissatified with the product she purchased, and the right to her opinion. I have always felt that I could come here and vent a little when something was driving me crazy, and that is what she has done, and some folks are attacking her for it.

Put yourself in her place, and see how you would feel.

I know many folks here that are very happy with their Ford products, but at the moment, I wouldn't give a plug nickel for a new Ford. My Excusion has been in and out of the dealers service department several times since Aug 2, totaling 31 days that I didn't have the pleasure of driving it. I am upset, and many of you now that, and I have stated it here several times.

If we attack people for venting, then we might as well change the name to Outback_RV.net

Again I would like to wish CHERYLLR good luck with her new camper, and ask her and her family to stay and share with us, as we have continued to embrace others who have traded their Outbacks for another brand, no matter what the reasons.

Just my $.02

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> This thread is starting to sound like that "other" forum. CHERYLLR has a right to be dissatified with the product she purchased, and the right to her opinion. I have always felt that I could come here and vent a little when something was driving me crazy, and that is what she has done, and some folks are attacking her for it.
> 
> Put yourself in her place, and see how you would feel.
> 
> ...


VERY nicely put! BZ!

Eric


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

That's fair Tim. But I don't think she got all that bad of treatment, to be honest with you. Just about everybody has wished her luck. Considering she basically logged on and said nothing besides "Outbacks Stink" on a fan website, what does she think is going to happen? If she had brought in her actual problems and maybe even asked for some opinions, I'm sure everybody would have been falling over themselves to help.

Chet.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> That's fair Tim. But I don't think she got all that bad of treatment, to be honest with you. Just about everybody has wished her luck. Considering she basically logged on and said nothing besides "Outbacks Stink" on a fan website, what does she think is going to happen? If she had brought in her actual problems and maybe even asked for some opinions, I'm sure everybody would have been falling over themselves to help.
> 
> Chet.


That's a really good point too.

That's the thing about this site. Even with differing opinions, everyone is usually right.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had my trailer in for quality corrections. In my discussions with the service advisor he said the whole trailer industry is far behind in Quality. No matter what brand you purchase you'll have some quality problems.

What the difference between outback quality issues and airstream quality issues? oh about $40,000 more in the selling price!









So pick something you like and enjoy!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If we attack people for venting, then we might as well change the name to Outback_RV.net


This gave me pause and made me re-read all the comments. I don't think she was attacked Tim. There is a difference between venting and something that is of no benefit to anyone and may be considered by some as a "cheap shot" toward those "stupid enough" to actually *like* their Outbacks.

It was a hit an run and there is nothing wrong with people being a little "offended" by it. Still, the comments sent her way were not vicious. Many wished her well. Someone, who joined the forum over two years ago, made a sweeping negative comment with no substantive posts documenting the problems or anything to substantiate the comment. Sorry, but I have no problem with calling her on it and wishing her a farewell. That's not attacking.

The tried-and-true Outbackers are allowed to "vent" the other way - and it was done with class. I LOVE my Outback. But, I too wish you good times with your new trailer. I hope you have no problems with it.

My 2c.

Scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good points Moosegut.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have no problem with someone saying "it sucks," just let me know what the problems were so I can go see if I have them to and then ask everyone else on this forum how to fix it


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> You will be happy to know there is a forum you can now go to it is call RV.net
> Later


 Ditto...Bummer about your Outback experience. Hopefully your new trailer won't be such a disappointment for you.


----------

